# Online marketing opportunities in Greece



## rakeye (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm currently living in London with my Greek girlfriend who is incredibly keen to move back to her home town of Athens... Im also interested in moving out there but I'm concerned about my job prospects as I don't speak Greek!  I'm currently Sales/Managing Director in an online marketing agency.

So I guess my questions are:

Are there any recruitment websites in English for the Greek market?

Does anyone know anything about the online marketing industry in Greece?

Is the fact that I don't speak Greek going to be a major hurdle? I already speak French and Spanish, and I plan on learning the language but it's obviously going to take some time...

How easy is it for a foreigner to start their own business in Greece?

Any assistance would be massively appreciated! 

Gus


----------



## damer (Sep 9, 2009)

*Working in Greece as an Expat*



rakeye said:


> I'm currently living in London with my Greek girlfriend who is incredibly keen to move back to her home town of Athens... Im also interested in moving out there but I'm concerned about my job prospects as I don't speak Greek!  I'm currently Sales/Managing Director in an online marketing agency.
> 
> So I guess my questions are:
> 
> ...


Hi. I will take these in reverse as it is easier. Starting any business in Greece requires a lot of paperwork and red tape. The lack of Greek here will hamper you - if you get a lawyer or a decent accountant who can deal with most of this for you, you obviously overcome the barrier (mostly) but you add to the costs. 

If you are thinking of starting your own business the fact that you speak French and Spanish offers no great advantage - you do need to offer Greek. The fact that you come from England is generally perceived as a big plus as anything 'imported' is deemed to be of added value. 

The internet and internet usage/development in Greece is about what it used to be in the UK eight years ago (with many of the same questions cropping up) - if you were active in the market then the experience you've gained will really benefit you. 

Unfortunately I do not know of any English-language Greek recruitment sites. 

I hope all this has helped a little.


----------



## wigwam (May 28, 2009)

rakeye said:


> I'm currently living in London with my Greek girlfriend who is incredibly keen to move back to her home town of Athens... Im also interested in moving out there but I'm concerned about my job prospects as I don't speak Greek!  I'm currently Sales/Managing Director in an online marketing agency.
> 
> So I guess my questions are:
> 
> ...


If your business is online, does it matter where you are providing you have a computer and a broadband connection?

I have some online businesses (including a contextual marketing agency) and I could be living anywhere in the world.

Also, in my opinion, you are far better off here if any business activities you engage in do not rely on the local economy or, indeed the locals themselves. Find a global market. The economy here is in a terrible state and its really not the best time for starting a Greek business.


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

When you say 'online marketing' what exactly is your field? That could mean many things. If you can be more specific about your skills and background maybe we can help more.

If your clients are international you can service them from anywhere.

There is a lot of bureaocracy and paperwork in setting up a business here but it is possible. You will need a solicitor and accountant.

Alternatively if your work is Internet based and you are self-employed and not employing anyone in Greece you may be able to do it through setting up a British business.


----------



## wigwam (May 28, 2009)

Cairokid said:


> When you say 'online marketing' what exactly is your field? That could mean many things. If you can be more specific about your skills and background maybe we can help more.
> 
> If your clients are international you can service them from anywhere.
> 
> ...


100% agree with Cairokid. 

Really...setting up and running a business here is doable (I have done it) but best avoided. Things are getting worse here for small businesses by the day not only due to the state of the economy but also because of some of the tardy measures being taken to save the economy. 

Think global, my friend and, as Delboy always reminded us, the world is your lobster.


----------



## zouzounaki (Jan 25, 2010)

You will need to learn Greek in order to get a job and to be able to go through bureaucracy in setting up your own business here.
Unfortunately i dont know any english website for jobs in Greece.
I have used Monster uploaded my CV and chosen in international section Athens, Greece.
There is also a website called kariera but most of it its in Greek. I dont know whether or not i can post the link here but if you will use the greek version of google im sure you will find it.


----------



## DavidG (May 6, 2009)

Hi 

As a few of the responses have mentioned its a nightmare of red tape here. Lots of barriers in your way how strange but then everyone just turns around and tells you 'but where would you get this weather, life, islands etc..' they are right but its stll a nightmare... 

Im in the process of setting up an internet company based in the uk aimed at selling products over here. So in theory no red tape. Well not yet anyhow... but knowing Greek red tape they'll come and find me.. 

So if you can avoid have an actual bricks and mortar company here do so. Virtual is the way to go.... plus lots of oportunites in web based companies as they are still years behind...

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

A couple of basics about setting up a business here - 

I think you will find is that it is not legal to run a business from your home in Greece, as you can in the UK. If you have an outbuilding that you can use as an office you can rent this from yourself (you'll need a lawyer or accountant to draw up a rental agreement) but you cannot just use a room in your house.

You will need a VAT tax number for any business, even a startup. I think (correct me if i am wrong) that there is no minimum threshold for paying VAT here. You'll need an accountant to prepare your tax return and VAT returns.

You will also have to register for and pay TEBE which is the social security scheme for the self-employed.

and a thought - 

do you belong to LinkedIn? It is a social and business networking site for profesional and executive people. There are some Greek business network groups there and they have job opportunities from time to time. If you can get recommended and known by some of the members of the Greek business community it might help you to find work.


----------



## xtos (Nov 17, 2008)

This brings up a very good question. I am Greek-Canadian, 32, Single. If I move to Greece from Canada and have my own Business or work for a Canadian Company Fully Online and getting paid in Canadian Dollars into my Canadian Bank Account (Then Wire Transferring to my Greek Bank Account as Needed) will I need to pay taxes in Greece?

If everything goes as planned, I would like to renovate/re-build my deceased Grandfather's Home that he left to my Dad (Dad Living in Canada) it is in a small town a big piece on land on top of the mountains and just basically being off the Grid (Except for some service like Internet and some Taxes that my family would have to pay regardless).

I would: 

Go Fully Solar Powered with Backups

I still have water, in my deceased Grandmother's name even though nobody lives there for over 10 years and my uncle uses and pays for the water. (Water is very cheap 20 - 40 euro per year) 

Keep my VOIP from Canada with my local Canadian Phone Number, Pre-paid (Whatsup) Mobile. 

Find Health Insurance from an international Provider.

Have a Moped (legal or like most illegal within the town’s limits), just to get around (buying local and use my garden), bus or taxi for out of town

I am asking this, because the Canadian Government States that All Income is Taxable regardless of where it is generated. (I would like to keep Canadian Residency and Exercise My Greek Nationality (Residency) which I have not done yet……it involves serving in the army).

Am I forgetting something???

Thanks!!!


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

You need to get advice from a tax professional in both countries on this.

I imagine that it will depend on what your residency status is and what agreements there are between Greece and Canada on double-taxation.

If you are living permanently in Greece you may find that you are considered resident here for Greek tax purposes whether it is what you would like or not!


----------



## xtos (Nov 17, 2008)

Cairokid, thanks for your response, you are right.....I would need to tax professional, I would assume that it would be quite tricky.


----------

